# List Of Shingles Available For Energy Rebates.



## Ed the Roofer

As you can see, White from Certainteed did not get entered on the list.

Here is the list of all of the shingle products and manufacturers that I just made a new document out of, out of that entire 115 page report.

Ed



*Energy Star Rated Roofing Products*

*http://downloads.energystar.gov/bi/qplist/roofs_prod_list.pdf*

CertainTeed
Corporation CertainTeed
Landmark
Solaris Max Def
Burnt Sienna Shingles 0.26 0.27 0.91 N Y N 40

CertainTeed
Corporation CertainTeed
Landmark
Solaris Max Def
Heather Blend Shingles 0.25 0.27 0.93 N Y N 40


CertainTeed
Corporation CertainTeed
Landmark
Solaris Max Def
Resawn Shake Shingles 0.26 0.28 0.88 N Y N 40


CertainTeed
Corporation CertainTeed
Landmark
Solaris Max Def
Weathered
Wood Shingles 0.25 0.27 0.90 N Y N 40


GAF Materials
Corporation GAFElk
Marquis
WeatherMax
(White) Shingles 0.29 0.29 0.85 N Y 30


GAF Materials
Corporation GAFElk
Royal Sovereign
Shingles (White) Shingles 0.27 0.29 0.91 N Y 25


GAF Materials
Corporation GAFElk
Sentinel
Shingles (White) Shingles 0.27 0.29 0.91 N Y N 20


GAF Materials
Corporation GAFElk
Timberline
Prestique 30
(White) Shingles 0.29 0.29 0.85 N Y N 30


GAF Materials
Corporation GAFElk
Timberline
Prestique 40
(Cool Antique
Slate) Shingles 0.27 0.25 0.92 N Y N 40



GAF Materials
Corporation GAFElk
Timberline
Prestique 40
(Cool Barkwood) Shingles 0.27 0.26 0.92 N Y N 40

GAF Materials
Corporation GAFElk
Timberline
Prestique 40
(Cool
Weathered
Wood) Shingles 0.26 0.25 0.92 N Y N 40


GAF Materials
Corporation GAFElk
Timberline
Prestique 40
(White) Shingles 0.29 0.29 0.85 N Y N 40


GAF Materials
Corporation GAFElk
Timberline
Prestique
Lifetime (White) Shingles 0.29 0.29 0.85 N Y Lifetime


Owens Corning 
Owens Corning Classic Shingles 0.26 0.25 0.90 N Y N 20

Owens Corning 
Owens Corning Supreme Shingles 0.26 0.28 0.90 N Y N 25


----------



## Ed the Roofer

*What About Replacement Windows?*

There is a list of all brands and which shingles qualify for the credit.

I tried cut and pasting it last night, but deleted it by mistake. I need to do it again. Whoops!!!

Here is that link:

http://downloads.energystar.gov/bi/q..._prod_list.pdf


*By the way, are Windows capped out at $1,500.00*

*I read that one original version of the bill was going to be 30%, with no cap on the amount to be refunded? See the print in red. Did that go through?*


Ed



The part that I copied is from page 2 of this article.

http://replacementcontractoronline.c...ticleID=872895
*New Rules With Stimulus*

All that said, now comes the better news. The rules governing energy tax credits may change with passage of the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009, i.e., the stimulus bill already passed by the House. Surviving in both House and Senate versions are new rules that raise the total one-time amount of tax credits available to homeowners buying home improvement products from 10% of their purchase to 30%, to a maximum of $1,500.

*Better yet, the new rules contain no sub-cap on windows or skylights. Translation: A homeowner buying $5,500 worth of your company's Energy Star-approved windows could get a full third of his or her purchase amount back when filing their taxes.*

At press time the new figure was "still in discussion," according to Nils Petermann, of the Alliance to Save Energy, in Washington. Petermann says that with 60% of windows now qualifying for tax credits under the current plan, some Senate researchers want to raise qualifying criteria so that only 10% to 20% of windows on the market would be eligible for tax credits. "If more than half the product on the market qualifies the homeowner for tax credits, that's a big cost for Uncle Sam," he says.
Steve Nadel, executive director of the American Council for an Energy Efficient Economy, says the fact that these expanded tax credits are part of the stimulus bill — and are therefore only available for a limited time — may create a sense of urgency among homeowners who are considering replacing windows, doors, or other qualified home improvement products.


----------



## Grumpy

I'm waiting for all the dust to settle but I do plan to promote all these rebates this coming year. I plan to put coupons and links and tax forms on my website.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Are you familiar with how the rebates work?

I have never done this before, but if they can get 30% back, is that on just materials or 30% of the entire contract?

If just materials only, does the material invoice need to be included with their rebate or do I just represent an amount on my invoice for them?

Ed


----------



## tumpline

I am not sure if the Canadian stimulus is similar to the American stimulus package but if I understand correctly here in Canada it is on the overall contract price.
Government wants anyone who may be considering renovating to jump on the bandwagon. This will hopefully get contractors working and jump start the construction economy.
In Canada you have to hire contractor who is GST registered to qualify for the rebate. My wife has all the correct info if any Canadian contractors need any assistance.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

tumpline said:


> I am not sure if the Canadian stimulus is similar to the American stimulus package but if I understand correctly here in Canada it is on the overall contract price.
> Government wants anyone who may be considering renovating to jump on the bandwagon. This will hopefully get contractors working and jump start the construction economy.
> In Canada you have to hire contractor who is GST registered to qualify for the rebate. My wife has all the correct info if any Canadian contractors need any assistance.


Post the information please.

We have a few Canadians that post on this forum.

Ed


----------



## tumpline

This site explains a little on how the stimulus works here in Canada, we pass on this information to home owners when we submit quotations. Although it isn't a huge amount we do find it a little easier to get folks to sign a contract. 
http://www.budget.gc.ca/2009/plan/bpc3c-eng.asp


----------



## user182

*Regular asphalt*

Do regular asphalt shingles qualify?


----------



## tumpline

Yes regular asphalt shingles apply, as it is considered a renovation project.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Here is the list of all of the shingle products and manufacturers that I just made a new document out of, out of that entire 115 page report.

Ed



*Energy Star Rated Roofing Products*

*http://downloads.energystar.gov/bi/qplist/roofs_prod_list.pdf*

CertainTeed
Corporation CertainTeed
Landmark
Solaris Max Def
Burnt Sienna Shingles 0.26 0.27 0.91 N Y N 40

CertainTeed
Corporation CertainTeed
Landmark
Solaris Max Def
Heather Blend Shingles 0.25 0.27 0.93 N Y N 40


CertainTeed
Corporation CertainTeed
Landmark
Solaris Max Def
Resawn Shake Shingles 0.26 0.28 0.88 N Y N 40


CertainTeed
Corporation CertainTeed
Landmark
Solaris Max Def
Weathered
Wood Shingles 0.25 0.27 0.90 N Y N 40


GAF Materials
Corporation GAFElk
Marquis
WeatherMax
(White) Shingles 0.29 0.29 0.85 N Y 30


GAF Materials
Corporation GAFElk
Royal Sovereign
Shingles (White) Shingles 0.27 0.29 0.91 N Y 25


GAF Materials
Corporation GAFElk
Sentinel
Shingles (White) Shingles 0.27 0.29 0.91 N Y N 20


GAF Materials
Corporation GAFElk
Timberline
Prestique 30
(White) Shingles 0.29 0.29 0.85 N Y N 30


GAF Materials
Corporation GAFElk
Timberline
Prestique 40
(Cool Antique
Slate) Shingles 0.27 0.25 0.92 N Y N 40



GAF Materials
Corporation GAFElk
Timberline
Prestique 40
(Cool Barkwood) Shingles 0.27 0.26 0.92 N Y N 40

GAF Materials
Corporation GAFElk
Timberline
Prestique 40
(Cool
Weathered
Wood) Shingles 0.26 0.25 0.92 N Y N 40


GAF Materials
Corporation GAFElk
Timberline
Prestique 40
(White) Shingles 0.29 0.29 0.85 N Y N 40


GAF Materials
Corporation GAFElk
Timberline
Prestique
Lifetime (White) Shingles 0.29 0.29 0.85 N Y Lifetime


Owens Corning 
Owens Corning Classic Shingles 0.26 0.25 0.90 N Y N 20

Owens Corning 
Owens Corning Supreme Shingles 0.26 0.28 0.90 N Y N 25


----------



## user182

*Energy star label*

Have you seen any regular asphalt shingles with an Energy Star label, it seems to good to be true.

Are you trying to tell me they can get a tax credit for a regular asphalt shingle? I doubt it.


----------



## serrano

One of the Decra stone coated shingle colors are getting or is a reflectiveshingle,I believe it is Mist Green?


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Jack The Roofer said:


> Have you seen any regular asphalt shingles with an Energy Star label, it seems to good to be true.
> 
> Are you trying to tell me they can get a tax credit for a regular asphalt shingle? I doubt it.


Look at the list. There are several regular style shingles that qualify.

Ed


----------



## serrano

I dont believe any of the asphalt shingles are available for national distribution.The decra can be purchased nation wide.


----------



## ronbryanroofing

So US manufactured only? We use IKO here almost exclusively (made in Canada) they didn't make the list? Well at least we are using recycled (40%). I didn't see Atlas there, they are made here, are they not on there? 
Tax benefits are great for us. Thank you Mr. President.


----------



## ARoofersRealBoss

I was doing some research after reading this post and found this link. I just found it and haven't read through it completely but looks like $1500 is the cap. 


http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=products.pr_tax_credits&layout=print

*Federal Tax Credits for Energy Efficiency includes:*


*Tax Credits for Consumers*
*Tax credits are available at 30% of the cost, up to $1,500, in 2009 & 2010 (for existing homes only) for:*
*Windows and Doors*
*Insulation*
*Roofs (Metal and Asphalt)*
*HVAC*
*Water Heaters (non-solar)*
*Biomass Stoves*

*Tax credits are available at 30% of the cost, with no upper limit through 2016 (for existing homes & new construction) for:*
*Geothermal Heat Pumps*
*Solar Panels*
*Solar Water Heaters*
*Small Wind Energy Systems*
*Fuel Cells*


----------



## ARoofersRealBoss

Someone asked if labor costs was to be included... it's materials only. See link. 

http://energystar.custhelp.com/cgi-...TEuMzEyJnBfY3Y9JnBfcGFnZT0x&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## Ed the Roofer

ARoofersRealBoss said:


> Someone asked if labor costs was to be included... it's materials only. See link.
> 
> http://energystar.custhelp.com/cgi-...TEuMzEyJnBfY3Y9JnBfcGFnZT0x&p_li=&p_topview=1


Remember though.....It's how you invoice them.

Materials can and should be marked up when you are selling them to the end user.

Ed


----------



## user182

*Ct Certification*

I have the CertainTeed Certification form for the tax credit. It was emailed to me by a CertainTeed Rep. I tried to uplaod it but the file was too large.

Landmark Solaris is eligible but I’ve never heard of it until now.

Asphalt 3 tab shingles in white are eligible but I’m not enthused about offering a 3 tab.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Jack The Roofer said:


> I have the CertainTeed Certification form for the tax credit. It was emailed to me by a CertainTeed Rep. I tried to uplaod it but the file was too large.
> 
> Landmark Solaris is eligible but I’ve never heard of it until now.
> 
> *Asphalt 3 tab shingles in white are eligible but I’m not enthused about offering a 3 tab.*


I wouldn't be thrilled about offering just a plain old white 3-tab shingle also, 

But,.....

*What about the Newly Approved Energy Star Shingles, with identical 12" offset sections for a uniform aesthetic appeal?*

I bet you could sell those "New" shingles for about an additional 50% markup, especially since they will get further rebated back to the home owner if your invoice marks the product up to the Cap Limit.

ed


----------



## MJW

Very good info fellas! Thanks for posting Ed. :thumbup:

I'm really thinking of using this and maybe a few other things to set us apart from other companies.

The consensus lately is all about how fast the job is done. As far as the average homeowner knows......all roofs are the same.....just get it done.

Myself, I would like to be known for quality rather than quantity.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

MJW said:


> Very good info fellas! Thanks for posting Ed. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm really thinking of using this and maybe a few other things to set us apart from other companies.
> 
> The consensus lately is all about how fast the job is done. As far as the average homeowner knows......all roofs are the same.....just get it done.
> 
> *Myself, I would like to be known for quality rather than quantity.*


Exactly!!! :thumbup:

This may or may not be a tough economy to continue to prove that premise, but that is why I personally meet with every home owner and drop off my proposal and do my horse and pony show regarding all of the various products I use and show the pitfalls of the opposing products.

Unfortunately, the detailed proposal has gotten one page longer, but I don't even refer to it during the entire meeting. Photos of their job problems, brochures to show how and why those problems occurred in the first place, my photo album to back up and show that we actually do exactly what we say we will do and then, finally, we get to the proposal. 15 seconds to quickly zip through and show them, that everything that we talked about is all down in writing and then to the price page.

Am I worth the price of a cup of coffee more than the other contractors who bid the job?

Yes, take the cheapest cup of coffee that you can buy each day and if they bought me a cup of coffee each day for the next 3 years, they can afford to hire quality versus quantity quite easily.

Ed

Ed


----------



## user182

*Timberline 40*

Timberline 40 Cool shingles are going for $144.95 per square


----------



## Ed the Roofer

The supplier that I gave the list to still has not gatten back to me with Any pricing for the rated products.

Ed


----------



## mike37

great info, thanks!


----------



## mike37

Very good info fellas! Thanks for posting Ed. :thumbup:

I'm really thinking of using this and maybe a few other things to set us apart from other companies.

The consensus lately is all about how fast the job is done. As far as the average homeowner knows......all roofs are the same.....just get it done.

Myself, I would like to be known for quality rather than quantity.

Hey MJW...that is what helps the good guys keep getting work, quality work. Course time and price too...


----------



## user182

*Landmark in Star White*

CT is coming out with a Landmark in Star White that will qualify for the tax credit.

Have any of you guys used the tax credit to help close a deal for a new roof?


----------



## jamesfl

So if I understand this correctly, I can sell a GAF timberline white shingle with the energy star rating. The H.O. then uses the 2009 IRS form 5695 when filing federal taxes.

A couple questions I have..............
#1) Are felt, nails, etc also included under material cost, or is it just the shingle and cap?

#2) Do I need a suppliers invoice, or could a supply one on my letterhead?

#3) Is it 10% of the material cost, up to a max credit of $500?

#4) What if the homeowners do not file jointly, are both eligible for the credit?

Thanks,

James FL


----------



## Ed the Roofer

It is a limit of $1,500.00 not only $500.00

The manufacturer has to provide a letter of certification.

I don't know the answers to the other questions. Call up the IRS hot-line and see if they know.

Ed


----------



## apehangeralfy

Landmark 30; Mist White and Silver Birch are now included. I have sold 2 jobs with these colors and will be pushing for more....


----------



## OUTLAW

I sold a Landmark Solaris job a couple of weeks ago. Now I am having trouble getting material because of the cold snap. Seems that they are diverting resources (natural gas) to domestic use effectively shutting down the Oxford NC plant. I say "let them freeze". I need my product.:hammer:


----------



## Grumpy

LOL 

The CertainTeed rep is coming to my office this morning in 3 hours. I'll have him send you some frmo the MN plant


----------

